

Q: Just how many Q&A websites are out there? A: Too many. - cshenoy
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/02/14/q-just-how-many-qa-websites-are-out-there

======
th0ma5
I would also offer is the result really effective. You have _tons_ of highly
technical people debating the deep minutia of an issue, while wildly
uninformed people, simply from the incoherent questions or answers, are left
to fend for themselves, or even ridiculed.

